# Haven't seen this all year



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Ohio is over 30'. It's been months since it was even over 27 feet, much less 30'. The debris is heavy and the color is like usual- coffee. LOL 
The river was good to me this year with no skunk trips and my PB channel cat. While I really enjoy clear water and smooth boating, the lack of current doesn't help the fishing in most cases. It worked to my advantage this year though. 

The cement runners at the Public Landing are underwater for the first time since easily May. 

UFM82


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it was all of the rain up in PA that finally pushed her up . None of the tribs that I fished were muddy at all this weekend .


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope to see it back at close to 26-28 ft and clear water. Seems they see and smell the baits better.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, I hope it drops a little more, so they'll close a few wickets at Cumberland and let us get in there to fish. With 2 weeks shutdown and no ice...*I NEED TO GET OUT*!!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

havent been to the river for a few months hows the sauger and crappie fishin been l8tly???


----------

